# Skin look alot of small wound



## yvmen (Aug 2, 2012)

i'm abit worry about my maltese ... when i saw this wound getting more and more .. not sure what it is ... i show it to the vet it tell me might be the food ? or maybe the shampoo ... but last time i gave him eat evo chicken and now change to orijen due to he dont like evo ... so i wonder anyone saw something similar ...

this photo upload mostly near the neck i think is spearding over his body not sure is there any improvement


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't tell from the pictures. Maybe you should see another vet. I don't think that was a good enough answer that your vet gave you.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

If I am seeing the pictures correctly, it looks like little tiny scabs in her skin. My Mimi had that in the spot where she got her Rabies vaccination and in that area, she lost some hair. Now it's all gone and her hair grew back. I believe it was allergic reaction to the Rabies vaccine. Did your furbaby get a shot there? If not, my guess is your fur baby is allergic to something so try switching the shampoo. As for the food, did it appear before or after you switched to Origen? For the record, this is just my opinion and I am no expert in this. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this is a long shot but could he have gotten doggie lice? When bentley first came home he had a bunch of little sores like that. They cleared right up after first treatment. Also later he broke out again around his little parts and a bit of meds cleared that up. I would have to agree with the others thou and maybe take him to another vet


----------

